# New Wilson Combat EDC X9 1911 Pistol



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

I was hoping a senior member would start a thread on this, anyways, A double stack magazine, a 1911 from Wilson Combat. What do you have to say.






I could just keep looking at this all day. After the Super Sentinel this is the prettiest gun ever

https://www.wilsoncombat.com/edc-x9/


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful looking firearm. I try not to look at it to long.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Pretty gun but I am some what a purest when it comes to 1911s. I subscribe to St. John M. Browning's 10 commandment about the 1911.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

I was wondering too from a company that makes possibly the worlds best 1911 what effort would have gone into making a deviation. No grip safety, double stack magazine. This one is worth a try.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Too bad it's not a .45!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I heard they out backorder till January. That was before the NRA show. They had them at the show that was the first chance anyone could see one and hold it so I'm sure it's way past January now. there was something on the Truth About Guns website.


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

I love it. I saw a write up on it in a magazine i have already forgot the name of. I read them then pass them around to friends. Sounds like a excellent pistol. Too pricey for me but if I had the extra money would definitely be on my "to buy" list.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

The topic of Custom Made 1911s was taken up by me sometime back in another forum and this is what one of the members had to say



> It is often said that most shooters are overly trigger conscious, and I think that is true. Having said that, the high cost of a custom 1911 is for:
> 
> Fitting the slide so that it fits to the frame with minimal play, but also works smoothly with minimal friction
> 
> ...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

farook said:


> The topic of Custom Made 1911s was taken up by me sometime back in another forum and this is what one of the members had to say


I guess that's all well and good but I've spent far less than $3,000 for pistols that function with total reliability. Sig's, HK's, Glocks, CZ's, S&W's, Springfield's and Ruger's to name a few. I can put all my shots within a 4 inch circle at 21 feet rapid fire with any of the aforementioned. I don't know if a $3,000 gun would make that much of a difference for me? Most law enforcement agencies in the United States are using $550 G17 Glocks. The U.S. Army has switched over to the Sig P320 which are under $600.

I would imagine that with custom made guns replacement parts would also have to be hand fitted? I would also imagine that no two are exactly alike even when made buy the same gunsmith? Unlike most off the shelf 1911's of which there are a myriad of parts and accessories available that just about anyone who can completely disassemble a 1911 can install.

While I can understand the workmanship and time that goes into Custom Made 1911's that justify their cost. I doubt that most pistolero's are going to be willing to shell out that kind of money for a 1911 or any of it's variants. However there are just enough people out there that are buying them to keep them in business. Kinda' like those who will buy a Rolls or a Bentley instead of a Cadillac or a Lincoln.

Myself? I'd rather buy two top of the line Sig's as I already have instead of one Custom 1911.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You'd waste yer money on a Sig rather than a hand fit custom pistol that shoots 1 1/2 inch groups at 15 yards! C'mon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Wilson owner but waiting for all the hype to settle and then see how the pistol works out. Still just too easy to carry a 1911.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've owned a Wilson CQB. I considered it a range toy. I did hit lots of 100-yd. targets with it & it did group into less than 1" at 25 yards & it was 100% reliable. But (except for reliability) none of those qualities are important in a defensive firearm & they are costly. Any gun that groups into 4" at 25 yards is sufficient for that purpose. And reliability can be had for $500.00 - $600.00, not $3,000.00.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

A 45 acp in a Wilson 1911 is my vote!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Very nice firearm. too bad I have champagne taste and a beer budget...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wilson Combat builds some good ones....for the price tag, they better! Traditional 1911 people would not like the external extractor, but I kinda like to see the extractor on the outside. JMHO.


----------

